# Birth Control linked to IBS?



## Fantasy555 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, just wanted to put this out there for the ladies....I have been on birth control for almost as long as I have had my IBS symptoms (5+ yrs) and I recently decided to stop taking birth control. I have noticed a difference in my symptoms since stopping and wonder if any one has had same results...I definately feel like it is helping me being off it and there probably is some other birth control out there that wouldnt make the IBS worse...I hope this helps someone!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Overall the results on this board are mixed.For some people that have a lot more IBS problems with their period sometimes BCP help damp that down. Other people find the extra hormones do not help the IBS.It is one of those things worth checking out if you can switch birth control methods for a few months.


----------



## gogo2009 (Nov 9, 2009)

People need to do research and realize that this is all ABOUT SERATONIN. If people did a google search about seratonin and IBS and estrogen, you'll find that there is SOOO MUCH that doctors do not know, but has been in research papers. 90% of seratonin exists in your colon, which is controlled by your brain. When estrogen levels decline, seratonin is not produced and therefore, your colon is missing the needed seratonin to function. That is why some doctors in bigger cities are prescribing anti-depressants for IBS. They inhibit the parts of the brain that produce seratonin. Thus... more seratonin, more normal COLON!!! I would try St. John's Wort before paying for big $$ prescriptions. Just google some of the stuff I've mentioned here and you'll be sooo surprised. Yes, IBS and anxiety work hand in hand, but the underlying cause is the seratonin levels!!!!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have a look through this section, you'll find a few posts about my experience. I have suffered with diarrhea for years, all day, everyday and treid everything to help. The doctors, specialists couldn't help me. I recently discovered that it was Yasmin that caused this. it didn't start immediately so I didn't link the two things. So for me when I stopped taking it, within a week I was much improved. So for me there is a definite link between the two. I won't be taking any hormones again in the future, so I shall be looking for other methods of contraception that don't involve artifical hormones.


----------



## Kir's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your posts about birth control pills and IBS. My daughter has been taking BCPs for about 3 years or so because of heavy periods, terrible cramping and having between 18-24 periods each year (with all of the accompanying mood swings and physical discomfort).She has gone from "upset tummy" about three years ago to a full blown case of IBS-D which has caused her to miss the majority of her high school years. (She is on homebound instruction now).We have decided to give this a try and she is stopping the pill today. She realizes that the periods may be terrible and make her sick but she may have a few decent weeks in between instead of being sick and stuck in the bathroom EVERY day.As I'm certain many of you can relate to, she is at the point where she will try anything to find relief.Please pray that this will help relieve her discomfort so that she may finish her Senior year of H.S. and pursue college and a career as a teacher.I will keep you posted on any results.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I got to the point where I was willing to try anything and for me it was the pill causing the diarrhea. I really hope that this will help your daughter. I did find the diarrhea started to get better within the first week. I know there are many reasons for diarrhea but I have got my fingers crossed that this will help her. I don't know how I would have coped having this at school. I was in my 20's and that was terrible enough. Claire


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

The pill was doing it to me two. It's been two weeks I stopped taking it and I am almost back to normal. First the firm stools came back, then the morning cramps and discomfort went away. I am currently just having some discomfort in the evening, which is very mild and I do have free evenings too. It's worth trying not to take it for at least a couple of months, if the IBS symptoms started at any time after going on the pill!


----------

